# Charging for CNC time to support purchase



## RockyTopScott

I am edging ever closer to pulling the plug and buying a CNC machine.

My question is other than using it to build things I want to build (and maybe sell) does anyone have a reference point for selling machine time to others…say by the hour?

Charge for design time as well?

Thanks in advance.

RTS


----------



## JAAune

Hourly rates will depend upon the speed of your machine. I've got a slower, homemade unit so my charge ranges between $75-$100 per hour depending upon the product being made. People with industrial units like Thermwood will charge $200 or more per hour but they can run twice as fast as I can.

By renting time, I assume you mean that you're still operating the machine and they just pay for the run time? I'd never allow anyone else to touch our machine since it's too easy to make mistakes and damage something. We can't afford downtime caused by others messing with our equipment.

You'll need to find some potential customers before buying the machine though. It's not easy locating good accounts. One-time customers of this sort are seldom worth the time it takes to get used to working with them.


----------



## RockyTopScott

Thanks for the info JAAune.

I would just do this part time for now. $50 per hour was the number I was contemplating and yes, I would operate the tool.

My current choice of machine is the Camaster Stinger II (4 by 4) cutting area.

I still have some other issues to resolve before I write a check.


----------



## RockyTopScott

BTW beautiful work JAAune.


----------



## dannelson

Your control software should have a option to do a simulated run without even turning the machine on. We do this all the time and then assign a dollar value per minute of cut time. We use $ 2.00 per min for one offs and new customers and then prorate for established customers. Design time is billed at $60 per hour again prorated if the customer has there own art work/ design that can be imported without much trouble. Dan Nelson Nelson Woodcrafters


----------



## DS

For the purposes of validating your machine purchase, I would not count the rental value. Your business model needs to support the machine's cost, then, any additional revenue from renting time is a bonus.

The machine works for you and not the other way around.


----------



## KarenW

May I ask what you're building for $50 an hour?


----------



## RockyTopScott

Not really building anything Karen. Just renting machine time.

I have some items i would build to sell but was considering using maching capacity when available to cover some fixed costs.


----------



## KarenW

Sorry - I mis-read it right from the start. lol


----------

